# looking in the Flint, MI area



## Mavrick6512 (Jul 9, 2007)

for behavioral/ obedience training/advice in the Genesee County area of Michigan. I found a couple near by but was looking for any recommendations. 
Anyone have any?? 

Thank you.


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

We used to live up that way and I always heard good things about Alpine up in Flushing. Also, if Lois is still teaching classes at the PetsMart on Miller Road, she's pretty good. I don't normally recommend pet store dog training, but Lois has many years of real dog training experience, unlike most pet store trainers.


----------



## Mavrick6512 (Jul 9, 2007)

ok thank you very much. i will check them out. =)


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

http://www.ccpdt.org/rstr/MI.html
this link courtesy of GSdad has a list of certified trainers in MI, may be of help


----------

